# GBATemp Skins!!



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey, I have a great idea!! Could we get skins for GBATemp rather than always have the same blue color? We could have skins that we could change whenever we wanted and it would save that preference for our username! Wouldn't that just be great?

*The Nose Has Left The Building.*


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 26, 2003)

That would be kinda hard to pull off, and pointless if you ask me...


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 26, 2003)

This has already been discussed in another topic and Kivan or Thug or Tempest or someone said that this is the look of GBATemp and didn't want skins.


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Jul 26, 2003)

Well, I've seen it on many other websites. It just changes the colors and such so that the forum looks different, kind of like Winamp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. We could change the way the forum looks to match what we like instead of sticking to this appearance that by now, is kinda dull.

*The Nose Has Left The Building.*


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 26, 2003)

I like the blue


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Jul 26, 2003)

Well I've been using it for 7 months now... so it's kinda old to me. And I know it can be done because in preferences it says "Board Language and Skins." The problem is, there's only one skin there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

*The Nose Has Left The Building.*


----------



## Strag0 (Jul 26, 2003)

I wouldn't be tough to do, and is fun to do.  These colours and set up are a bit dull..


----------



## AnTi-WaR (Jul 26, 2003)

it wouldnt be tough to do dont know how invision goes with skins though but I seen other boards have tons of skins.


----------



## LuxFerous (Jul 27, 2003)

It is actually fairly easy to do, as long as you dont actually change the templetes.

IPB is a pretty big pain when styling for beginnners as it uses CSS for alot of the stuff and dont explain what it does.

I would also like to see another style. This one is kind of dull, and I prefer darker styles.


----------



## legacy (Aug 7, 2003)

that's a good idea not hard to do but i like this style


----------



## tonyrayo (Aug 7, 2003)

one of the problems with multiple layouts is keeping up with changes.  whenever you add new content or change where a table or window is, you have to make sure it works in all of the templates (and on most of the common browsers).  i have always been against multiple layouts on websites, but that's just me.


----------



## xXaZnWiNgXx (Aug 18, 2003)

I think we should get new skins too. We should make a black one but not really really black like some other boards have it.


----------



## Koekie (Aug 18, 2003)

I also am really bored with the current skin. it really starts to annoy me...

and about the idea making a new skin:

we shouldn't have more skins installed at the same time, but we need a new standard skin.
my idea was making a "GBATEMP HOTEL" skin!

let's make it a cosy hotel with warm colors, that's still easy to read.


----------



## chetzboy (Aug 18, 2003)

Yes, I agree with you Koekie. I also want ot change the skins


----------



## Opium (Aug 18, 2003)

I like the current skin so i wont be using another skin if they implement them. But it sounds like a good idea. Give people a choice, like gba-au's forums. We have multiple skins. We had quite a bit of fun with the fruit salad skin


----------



## JeX- (Aug 18, 2003)

Well, if everybody wants to change the skin, how about someone actualy making a skin, and then proposing to change the gbatemp skin :/ Because there arn't many quality ibf skins out there  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-T J


----------



## fluffykiwi (Aug 19, 2003)

It isnt that hard to implement but I really like this look and tend to stick with the blues or greys on most sites.


----------



## mxmai (Aug 20, 2003)

i wouldn't mind different skins, but it's not up to me is it?

I mean, if the forum DOES get new skins, i'm not going to be the one that puts all the hard work into making it all work.  So i don't think sitting here and saying "the layout of the site is boring" helps anybody.

/end rant.

-mxmai


----------



## Matsuyama (Aug 21, 2003)

. . . 

. . I think it's pointless. Personally I don't care what or how the forum looks like. I don't tend to post on forums based on color and looks. You should base it on the topics and the people. 

. . I would say an Admin should step up and show someone how to actually make a skins so we can have something.


----------



## Jackal (Aug 26, 2003)

I think it would give the board a little more style to it. But as Matsuyama said, most people dont go on looks alone. I personally dont either, but it would look good i'd Say.


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey, I have a great idea!! Could we get skins for GBATemp rather than always have the same blue color? We could have skins that we could change whenever we wanted and it would save that preference for our username! Wouldn't that just be great?

*The Nose Has Left The Building.*


----------



## Sonic_1 (Aug 26, 2003)

Not a lot of people are keen on the idea, and it doesnt really matter, if some1 like jex said actually makes one, they might actually use it


----------



## stivsama (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey ladies! So you want a little redecorating, huh?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Though it doesn't bother me much, i guess skins are like icing on the gbatemp stripper birthday cake.. so, i really don't care much, i just wait for what pops out of the cake itself!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd like to try, though, a skin that's reverse colors of gbatemp.. i mean, dark blue on the inside boxes, and this grey-blue on the outside.. come to think of it, this "skinning" could get a little cumbersome.. Any of you nancies got a sample skin already?


----------



## Dragonsend (Sep 5, 2003)

The skin on ths board now looks good to me.


----------



## Costello (Sep 7, 2003)

this skin is the perfect one,
but I reckon another skin would be very cool!

btw, I already had to install skins on a PHPBB board (cf JeX) it was EXTREMELY easy, so I guess IB couldn't do more difficult!

I propose a French translation skin^^ (by myself? why not!)


----------



## Koekie (Sep 7, 2003)

QUOTE(Matsuyama @ Aug 21 2003 said:


> I don't tend to post on forums based on color and looks. You should base it on the topics and the people.


I think you're wrong, because if a forum is green and ugly (like mastaline.nl) I would never come.
this forum has a very regular look, which is not bad, but a cool skin like tagmonkey has would be great!

@costello: why french? let's keep it international ok?


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey neat my topic's back! I hope we get skins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

*The Nose Has Left The Building.*


----------



## Costello (Sep 7, 2003)

@Koekie: true, Gbatemp is international... but sometimes I see people having troubles with the English language 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway I just proposed to help


----------



## Sonic_1 (Sep 7, 2003)

i know french 
omle du fromace and jem' appel Sonic and i think i spelt them all wrong but what the hell


----------



## alfre (Sep 7, 2003)

Why don't we make a poll: new skin or not? because the customers of the hotel should have a vote for this hotel


----------



## BMW^RyDeR (Sep 7, 2003)

how exactly will teh skins work?


----------

